# WHAT IS YOUR ULTIMATE DREAM TOWN?



## hollowbunnie (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello Animal Crossers! 
We all have dreamies, dont we? Well I want to know yours! Tell me your ULTIMATE dream town! You top 10 dreamies!

Mine are:
Kiki
Lolly
Fauna
Molly
Erik
Aurora
Bunnie
Pecan
Tiffany
Marshal

I have already obtained Kiki and Pecan but sadly they moved away on me.  Tiffany is the only one currently in my town. 

Now tell me your list! : )


----------



## Jou (Jan 20, 2015)

Mine:
Avery
Muffy
Snake
Punchy
Bam
Fauna
Felicity
Francine
Jacques

this might take a while. orz
I have Fauna, Bam, Muffy, and Punchy, currently. /o/
I'll let you know if I run into any of your dreamies. o vo


----------



## Bassy (Jan 20, 2015)

The ones in my signature! I have all of them except Jeremiah. 

Pate nuked his plot onto my town one day and hasn't moved ever since. So now I'm waiting lol.


----------



## queertactics (Jan 20, 2015)

Mine are basically who I have already! I just like them. 

Lionel 
Boomer 
Bruce 
Kevin 
Chevre 
Nan 
Bree 
Tangy 

and I have Pietro right now but he's my best friend's _*DREAM*_ villager and she lost him so I'm super excited to be able to get him back for her, so I'm counting him for now  

I kind of wish you could have more than 10 sometimes. Because in the past, I had 

Chief 
Lucky 
Shep 
Rocket 

and I loved all of them so much.  oh well! So it goes.


----------



## biker (Jan 21, 2015)

The ones that I already have  which is in my signature


----------



## PinkWater (Jan 21, 2015)

Julian
Fuchsia
Rolf
Cookie
Pietro
Molly
Drago
Whitney
Pierce
and possibly Pheobe at some point


----------



## Meadows (Jan 21, 2015)

Bam - Obtained
Bob - Obtained
Bruce
Carmen
Diana - Obtained
Eunice
Julian - Obtained
Phoebe - Obtained
Pietro
Poppy - Obtained


----------



## azukitan (Jan 21, 2015)

I can proudly say I achieved my dream town once upon a time, though I'm sure most of my villagers have moved out by now xD

Anyway, here is my list of dreamiesss:
- Snake
- Mira
- Static
- Mint
- Stitches
- Maple
- Kitty
- Felicity
- Buck
- Julian

I used to be so attached to you guys. It was fun while it lasted <3


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 21, 2015)

I am super happy to say I have all of my dreamies. Its a nice feeling!


----------



## Ku_otaku1 (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello! Mine are,

1.Freya
2.Skye
3.Whitney
4.Rosie
5.Lolly
6.Erik
7.Beau
8.Chief
9.Julian
10.Any random villager that I will let move whenever they want so I always have someone new


----------



## peppermintys (Jan 21, 2015)

My signature! And I'm considering swapping out either Margie or Tia for Diana. Not sure tho


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 22, 2015)

I change my dreamies all the time... i never know who i consider a dreamy till their in my town...

I'm pretty sure Tangy, Zucker, Jacques, Merengue, Ankha, Avery are here to stay, but I'm always questioning the others


----------



## Mr. Marowak (Jan 22, 2015)

Astrid, Big Top, Chadder, Cherry, Coco, Merengue, Octavian, Ribbot, Rodeo and Victoria! I don't have Ribbot or Big Top yet, and I did have Chadder until he moved out...


----------



## Argent (Jan 23, 2015)

I've just recently achieved my final dream town! My residents are: Marina, Lolly, Fauna, Deirdre, Sprinkle, Diana, Bam, Julian, Zucker and Fang. I'm so happy that it all worked out because they're all so lovely. ;;


----------



## snowblizzard24 (Jan 23, 2015)

My ultimate dream town has already been fulfilled, thank goodness! No more suffering from plot resetting, now just to make sure none of them ever move...
They're also all in my sig^^


----------



## Clever Bear (Jan 24, 2015)

[size=-2] At the moment I've got Gayle who was one of my dreamies, and Drago who I was sure I wasn't going to like but we became buddies real fast the more I hung around him. So really I hope to get

Maple
Molly
Fauna
Doc
Blanche
Ohare
Bones
Zucker[/size]


----------



## Ami (Jan 25, 2015)

I have all my dreamies in both of my towns <3


----------



## HeavyMetalLover (Jan 26, 2015)

I already have all the villagers I want, but my dream is to have the flower arch in the near future! I have not had any normals in my town until recently due to the arrival of Lolly and Fauna. So hopefully I will have it soon!


----------



## annabeth (Jan 28, 2015)

-marshal
-fauna
-willow
-stitches
-chief
-fang
-marina
-coco
-tia

those are my eternal dreamies... wish I could have them all in my town!!!!! 

in an ideal town though id want all the fruits (which I have) a crapton of flowers, like flowers everywhere, but not the red, yellow, white kinds: all of them would be hybrids. im working on upgrading my entire hosue and all rooms are almost 8x8 and im excited about that, and I want to set aside room on the map for specific area like a zen area, a playground area, etc... 

I hope this town can be my first town that has all of the things I want it to have, even if the map isn't what I want it to look like and even if I don't have all my dreamies yet..


----------



## Goop (Jan 29, 2015)

Bam
Bruce
Beau
Zell
Erik
Shep
Lionel
Kidd
Mott
Zucker

My favourite handsome men. ♥​


----------



## Mignon (Jan 29, 2015)

I like to have new villagers, but I do have a few dreamies! u wu

*Gaston* ( I missed playing ONE DAY and the next time I got on, he was in boxes ; A; )
Meringue
Sprinkle
*Kiki*
Flora
*Goldie*
Beardo

I've never had Julian move in and I'd like to have him as a villager at least once, but I don't know if I'd consider him a dreamie? :I


----------



## Zenoah (Feb 1, 2015)

A town with nothing but cat villagers.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 1, 2015)

I already have my dream town


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Feb 1, 2015)

It took 6 months to decide, but my permenant villagers in sunshine ( don't care about my alt town Startown ) are

Julian
Merengue
Diana
Blanche
Skye
Ankha
Stitches
Tia
Rosie
Marina

Current residents sunshine
*apple
--rodeo
--Gayle
Julian/
Skye/
Tia/
Rosie/
Blanche/
Diana/

*= keeping for now
--= go ASAP
/ dreamies


----------



## Peppermint (Feb 1, 2015)

1. Fang
2. Stitches
3. Diana
4. Freya
5. Whitney
6. Skye
7. Chief
8. Deirdre
9. Beau
-
10. Marshal

i have them all except for Marshal D:


----------



## seanrc (Feb 1, 2015)

1. Bonbon - Done!
2. Erik - Done! (unless he lied about moving in)
3. Beau - Done!
4. Sly - Nope.
5. Blaire - Done!
6. Canberra - Done!
7. Biskit - Nope.
8. Marshal - Nope.
9. Punchy - Done!
10. Molly - Nope.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 7, 2015)

The thing is, I'm terribly indecisive so I don't know if I could settle on JUST 10. I have a list I keep on a sticky note somewhere that's like, 20 different animals, haha. But those in my signature are current priorities I guess? I'm attached to all of them...

But if you were to phrase it like "Who would you REFUSE to give up, once obtained?" the list would be more like this:

PASHMINA (I've lost her twice now... have to cycle to get her back... sob sob sob)
Pekoe
Agent S
Static
Roald
Kidd
Rosie


----------

